# Luna in the garden



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

A few pics of Luna's first days with us


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Luna is gorgeous Sequeena...lovely pics...xxxx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwwww i want her!!!! She's bloody gorgeous xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Luna is gorgeous Sequeena...lovely pics...xxxx





plumo72 said:


> Awwwwww i want her!!!! She's bloody gorgeous xxxx


Thank you both  It's been hard adjusting to having another pup around the place but she seems to be loving it and so do the other two 

She has a massive fascination with her paws though


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww look at that face :001_wub: She absoultely stunning hun, Shes a really good size. Looks likes shes settled in well  Harlow hates going out the back  must be the scottish weather lol


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Great pics! The dogs look so happy and healthy, and your backyard is a nice play area for them.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Great pics! The dogs look so happy and healthy, and your backyard is a nice play area for them.


Thank you!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwww.....she is just a real cutie.....i am in love!!!

Congrats hun
xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is absolutley gorgeous - who could resist that face.:001_wub:

She's a big girl, she looks massive already next to the other dogs


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww Gorgeous pics , what a cutie pie you have there


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Awwwww.....she is just a real cutie.....i am in love!!!
> 
> Congrats hun
> xxxx





Fleur said:


> She is absolutley gorgeous - who could resist that face.:001_wub:
> 
> She's a big girl, she looks massive already next to the other dogs





shihtzumum said:


> Aww Gorgeous pics , what a cutie pie you have there


Thank you all!! 

She is HUGE she can just about fir underneath Sky now  And weighs a ton too


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

she is just gorg!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww she's adorable.
x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

She is a sweetheart isnt she?
Hard pressed to see the sheepdog in her though, maybe she will want to herd you all up when she is older!!LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Ducky said:


> she is just gorg!!!





EmzieAngel said:


> Aww she's adorable.
> x





catz4m8z said:


> She is a sweetheart isnt she?
> Hard pressed to see the sheepdog in her though, maybe she will want to herd you all up when she is older!!LOL


Thanks! 

Sheepdog? Where?  she's an old english mastiff/ddb :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

GemCheri said:


> Aww look at that face :001_wub: She absoultely stunning hun, Shes a really good size. Looks likes shes settled in well  Harlow hates going out the back  must be the scottish weather lol


Woops somehow I missed this!!

Luna loves to in the garden but you have to be with her LOL


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sheepdog? Where?  she's an old english mastiff/ddb :laugh:


whoops! my bad, in previous post I thought she was OES cross!!:blushing:
NM,so its just stocking up on slobber towels you have to worry about then?LOL


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Woops somehow I missed this!!
> 
> Luna loves to in the garden but you have to be with her LOL


Hehe if i take her out the back she just sits on my feet or climbs up my legs and whimpers, trembles  lol patience is a virtue


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> whoops! my bad, in previous post I thought she was OES cross!!:blushing:
> NM,so its just stocking up on slobber towels you have to worry about then?LOL


Slobber towels and a punching bag as she really likes to use her paws 



GemCheri said:


> Hehe if i take her out the back she just sits on my feet or climbs up my legs and whimpers, trembles  lol patience is a virtue


Awww she'll get it soon and then there'll be no stopping her!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I want I want I want!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> She's gorgeous! I want I want I want!!!


No no no!! :laugh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

omg i had no idea you were getting a pup! How beautiful is she :001_wub: I thought she was a Dane at first :blushing: then realised her jaw was a bit too bull-breedish to be a dane ut: duh lol! She is a stunner, can't wait to see how big she is fully grown!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> omg i had no idea you were getting a pup! How beautiful is she :001_wub: I thought she was a Dane at first :blushing: then realised her jaw was a bit too bull-breedish to be a dane ut: duh lol! She is a stunner, can't wait to see how big she is fully grown!


Thank you hun  Everyone thinks she's a boxer - only one person got it right and that's only because she owns a mastiff herself :laugh:


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh bless her, what a cutie pie she is adorable bet your so proud of her I know I would be if she was mine


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kellybaker said:


> Oh bless her, what a cutie pie she is adorable bet your so proud of her I know I would be if she was mine


She's a daddy's girl  but muggins here has been roped into training her because he works nights  She's lovely but a handful


----------

